# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Wiki >  [IRIX] Recherche de screenshots d'IRIX (voir HP-UX, UnixWare) pour WIKI

## millie

Bonjour,

Dans le cadre de la rdaction d'un petit article autour d'UNIX (en gnral), j'aurais voulu  y adjoindre quelques screenshots de divers UNIX et notamment d'IRIX.

Pour ne pas repomper une image dans un autre site, si l'un d'entre vous a un IRIX (j'en ai pas, sinon j'aurais pas demander ^^), je serais vraiment reconnaissant si vous pouviez m'envoyer 1 ou 2 screenshot de votre bureau.


D'ailleurs, a marcherait aussi si vous aviez un HP-UX ou un UnixWare.

(et ventuellement avec une vue sur une console avec la commande : uname -a  :;):  )


Merci

----------


## millie

J'ai dplac la discussion ici car elle n'avait pas trop attir les foules sur le forum UNIX.

Maintenant que le wiki est public, c'tait pour mettre quelques images sur la page du wiki : http://wiki.developpez.com/UNIX . J'en avais dj mis quelqu'un, mais j'aurais souhait en avoir pour IRIX et HP-UX. J'aurais voulu en mettre 1 ou 2 pour chaque systme.

Donc s'il y en a qui peuvent m'aider, ce serait sympa

----------


## gorgonite

pourquoi Linux n'est-il pas cit galement ?
aprs tout, c'est aussi un Unixode (idem pour MacOS X  ::aie:: )

----------


## millie

> pourquoi Linux n'est-il pas cit galement ?
> aprs tout, c'est aussi un Unixode (idem pour MacOS X )


Tu peux modifier  ::aie:: 

J'avais cit juste ceux qui drive d'UNIX System V et BSD (donc juste ceux qui drive de la premire version d'UNIX).
Linux est un unixoide, mais est-il un vrai UNIX ?
Mais qu'est-ce qu'un vrai UNIX ?

----------


## kOrt3x

Si besoin de capture d'cran de Mac OS X, faites signe.  :;):

----------


## millie

> Si besoin de capture d'cran de Mac OS X, faites signe.


En tout cas, si t'en fais une ou 2, je l'ajouterai  la page Mac OS X.

----------


## kOrt3x

> En tout cas, si t'en fais une ou 2, je l'ajouterai  la page Mac OS X.


Je t'ai mis deux captures :

http://wiki.developpez.com/Image:Macosxleopard1.png

http://wiki.developpez.com/Image:Macosxleopard2.png

J'espre que cela te convient ?
 :;):

----------


## millie

Merci

Je les ai ajout l pour l'instant  :;):  http://wiki.developpez.com/Mac_OS_X

----------


## kOrt3x

> Merci
> 
> Je les ai ajout l pour l'instant  http://wiki.developpez.com/Mac_OS_X


Super, merci.  :;):

----------


## fretz

> Maintenant que le wiki est public, c'tait pour mettre quelques images sur la page du wiki : http://wiki.developpez.com/UNIX . J'en avais dj mis quelqu'un, mais j'aurais souhait en avoir pour IRIX et HP-UX. J'aurais voulu en mettre 1 ou 2 pour chaque systme.


J'ai des quelques stations SGI a proximit, je te fais quelques captures ce soir.

Si Solaris 8 avec CDE (l'anctre de KDE) t'intresse c'est galement possible.
Pour HP-UX j'ai une piste... je te tiens au courant.

----------


## millie

> J'ai des quelques stations SGI a proximit, je te fais quelques captures ce soir.


Merci beaucoup.

Je les ai ajout sur la page UNIX du wiki : http://wiki.developpez.com/UNIX#Quelques_images

----------

